# Motor kickback diode/snubber?



## oscaryu1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I'm trying to build a controller for a high current application (forklift motor).. I've got the MOSFETs and microcontroller thought out, but I'm stuck regarding the kickback stuff. 

What do most controllers use in these situations? I'm talking upward peaks of 1000amps (or so I plan). I can't seem to find any inline diodes that gets even remotely close to that sort of current. Maybe I'm going in the wrong direction altogether?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Oscar.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to build a controller for a high current application (forklift motor).. I've got the MOSFETs and microcontroller thought out, but I'm stuck regarding the kickback stuff.
> 
> ...


Hi Oscar,

I think you're talking about the freewheeling diode (FWD). Its function and DC motor control theory and circuitry have been discussed numerous times on this board. Use the search function and find a bunch of stuff.

major


----------

